# Solved: needing to write a script



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

this one is a little complicated for me, so I'll make this one simple:

I am looking for a script command that will send me a really small email message to my email system. I have several email accounts at my disposal, and I am not a spammer.

That's out of the way.

I use a program called webcam xp ver 5 that has a motion detector attached to the computer, Windows xp. When the motion detector goes off, it sends me an email with a jpeg attached. I get about 4 a day, most of them with me coming and going. 

I need a simple batch command that would send me an "email" text alert to my phone. I already know how the alert is getting on my phone through my cell carrier of which I remembered the format from my emails.

I just cannot seem to find a way to make the two connect.

Is there anything that I can use to make this happen. Keep in mind that this is an unattended application so that I will have to make it automatic.

Thank you


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am confused on what you want. You said you are already getting alerted with an email from Webcam XP. What other email alert do you want?


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion Squashman,

I get an email alert when I am at my computer. I am in the field and away from the computer most of the day. i should have said that I needed to get a text alert. The phone system that I have is a digital system but not a "smart" phone.

I just need it to send me a text to alert me that there is motion detector going off. 

The email side is really doing good and I want to keep that.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

And what application will you be using to send the SMS message?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I just remembered this. If your Cell provider supports an SMS email gateway you can send an email that shows up as a text message on your phone. I just tested this on my Sprint account.

So lets say my phone number is 999-555-1234.
I can send an email to [email protected] or I can even send a multimedia message with pictures as a text message to my phone using [email protected] and it shows up as a text message on my phone.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

I have also tried this through AT & T And this works. I've used the format [email protected] and it comes trough perfectly.

I need to find a way to send me a text message through the windows dos that I can change to an exe so that when the motion detector goes off, it will send me an email and then run a program.

This program will contain the commands for sending a text message to my phone that will be ran from the webcam xp system.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why not change your Webcam software to use your phone number as the email address. I would think you could put multiple email addresses into the Receiver's Email address just by separating them with commas.
[email protected],[email protected]

To do it your way seems like a lot of work. I don't think there is any way to make a batch file monitor your Motion Detector. How would we know when it goes off? I don't see any option in WebcamXp to launch a program when a security event happens.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

I tried that Squashman. 

I also tried it with just the cell phone number in 2 different formats: #@txt.att.net and #@mms.att.net with a no go on both.

"How would we know when it goes off? I don't see any option in WebcamXp to launch a program when a security event happens."

For this, there is a check box that I can use to run a program when there is an alert for the motion detector.


I've tried to enable the sms application, but it's for service that you have to subscribe for. This is why I want to see if there is a script to send a simple text that I can send using the "Run application" feature.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a snapshot of the features that come with the program


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

I know that running an appliocation will work because when I get an email alert, and i check the server, the notepad program is open. So that the run application feature does work.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I looked thru all of WebcamXP's documentation yesterday and didn't see any feature for running a program or sms. If the SMS feature requires a fee based subscription service don't you think pretty much all other SMS applications you would try to use within a Batch file would also require a fee based subscription.

If you can find me an SMS application that I can run from a batch file I will write the batch code for you. Like I said in one of my previous posts: "What SMS application are you going to use?" but you didn't answer that question. So you need to find an SMS application that runs from the command line.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Squashman,

I do not quite understand the SMS application to use unless it's like another program. I did a heavy amount of googgling and came across "blat" from

http://sourceforge.net/projects/blat/files/

according to the files it is a smtp mailer. Would this be something like it? I do not know.

According to this site:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/send-email-windows-command-line.htm

this might do the trick. Unknown until I can test it using simple commands. I will drill down further until I can get this completed.

Just wanted to let you know that I am still in the hunt.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Both of those deal with email. You said you wanted an SMS solution.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok. I know that this is for email, but I have tested this for my text messaging and it works.

http://w3.haztek-software.com/apps/smtpsend.html

It's a program called SMTP mail sender. It uses a program that's an exe and when it opens it asks me for the login and other details. When I enter the details, the program restarts with a box that asks me for the to and from email information and then sends a message through.

This is where I can use my "run application" to run the program under a script and then fire off my auto it to fill in the details when the box opens up. It'll take me a few tries to get the information entered in correctly and smoothly, but if I get it right, then I will have a workaround instead of using a sms service.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Squashman, 

I still have not found an sms application yet, I came across this program from an old usb of mine.


----------

